# 2 Bedroom Four Seasons Residence Club Aviara: 10/25 - 11/8



## vposts (Oct 22, 2014)

Last Min Reservations for the Four Seasons Residence Club Aviara.

$700/week for 2 Bedroom Lock Off Villa.  
Next to an Arnold Palmer Golf Course. Hour Drive to San Diego. 

Reservation Dates:
Sat 10/25/2014 - Sat 11/1/2014
Sat 11/01/2014	- Sat 11/8/2014


----------



## vposts (Oct 24, 2014)

Price & LOS is negotiable. Just DM to inquire.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 24, 2014)

Is this an exchange?


----------



## denverbob (Oct 24, 2014)

vposts said:


> Price & LOS is negotiable. Just DM to inquire.



This is the nicest resort we have ever stayed in. Booking directly with Four Seasons this unit rents for about $600 PER NIGHT!

I suppose some might call it 'dated', but the 5* staff throughout, excellent amenities, daily maid service, and beautiful grounds offset that completely.

I can't believe you would have to consider negotiating for less that your offer. Are you advertising elsewhere (Redweek, Craigslist, etc)?

This is the best deal currently on TUG!


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 24, 2014)

Check-in is tomorrow... so at this point he's about to lose it, and it's most likely an exchange.


----------

